# Welcome to South Valley Surf



## ADPSOCCER (Dec 23, 2019)

*South Valley Joins The Surf Family*
_Launching this week, South Valley Soccer Club will become part of LA Surf bringing Elite Programming and expanded opportunities to the Bakersfield Market._

*Pasadena, CA., December 23, 2019* — In the world of youth sports, the Surf brand is renowned for professionalism, elite event management, high quality coaching and most importantly a deep commitment to player development.  Our mission is to create best of the best experiences and opportunities for kids and we’re excited to announce our next step towards achieving this goal.

Today, LA Surf is proud to announce a new strategic partnership with the addition of the South Valley Surf; sharing of resources and management; growing influence in the Bakersfield Market; adding to the recently established US Soccer Development Academy Affiliation. South Valley Surf will play the remainder of 2019 as South Valley Soccer Club and become fully integrated into the LA Surf brand by the start of the 2020 season.

“This expansion of LA Surf brings together the best of the best in players, coaches and administrators.” said Jeremy McDonald, of Surf Cup Sports. “We could not be more excited to welcome South Valley to the Surf Family.”

This Surf alliance will have unmatched access to top-level programming and network resources. LA Surf, which offers both ECNL and U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA) programming, will be a direct conduit for South Valley Surf athletes to play at the highest levels of competition and achieve increased exposure.

“In a changing landscape, like youth soccer, being able to adapt, integrate and evolve is necessary to deliver on and off the field with the ultimate goal of creating the optimal environment for all of our members.” said Barry Ritson, LA Surf’s CEO. “Creating this new structure in a talent-rich community as Bakersfield and pooling vast resources together of all of the stakeholders gives us the platform to be more efficient in our work, provide the very best development environment for players in more areas, at all levels of the game, and gives us a more prominent and exciting role at the national level.”

“We’re pleased to bring the Surf Nation to Bakersfield. Our Surf partnership will provide additional opportunities for our players to compete at the highest league and showcase levels.  This is an exciting time for competitive youth soccer in Bakersfield as South Valley joins our country’s most comprehensive and premier program!”  -- Jason Carter, President and DOC, South Valley Surf

“As our Surf Affiliate Program continues to expand, it’s important that we partner with organizations that are run by likeminded Coaches and Administrators as they are dedicated to our mission to provide the best of the best experiences and opportunities for their athletes,” said Chris Adams, Director of the Surf Affiliate program.

For over 42 years, Surf has been one of the founding organizations in youth soccer.  With over $7 Million in charitable donations, 16 national championships, and countless professional, collegiate and youth national team players we are forever striving to be the “Best of the Best.” LA Surf joins San Diego Surf, Orange County Surf and the 16 Surf National Affiliates to comprise what we’re proud to call Surf Nation.

For Opportunities to join LA Surf and South Valley Surf visit: www.JoinLASurf.com
For more information on LA Surf and Surf Expansion, please contact: Barry Ritson | B.Ritson@lasurfsoccer.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 24, 2019)

This Surf alliance will have unmatched access to top-level programming and network resources. *LA Surf, which offers both ECNL and U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA)* programming, will be a* direct conduit for South Valley Surf athletes to play at the highest levels *of competition and achieve increased exposure.  

q. Does LA Surf have ECNL too now?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 24, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> This Surf alliance will have unmatched access to top-level programming and network resources. *LA Surf, which offers both ECNL and U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA)* programming, will be a* direct conduit for South Valley Surf athletes to play at the highest levels *of competition and achieve increased exposure.
> 
> q. Does LA Surf have ECNL too now?


I believe they have ECNL on boys side (not sure about girls). They got it with LA Premier side joining last year.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe they have ECNL on boys side (not sure about girls). They got it with LA Premier side joining last year.


Advertising is deliberately misleading....Nothing with the Surf name is going to involve @theECNL anytime soon...@boysECNL is totally different and did indeed come with la premier, but girls no chance.... the divide between them and Surf is as deep as the Grand Canyon


----------



## timbuck (Dec 24, 2019)

OC Surf has ecnl on the boys side too.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 24, 2019)

timbuck said:


> OC Surf has ecnl on the boys side too.


Yes true...essence of my post was to clarify that Boys ECNL is a totally different deal to the girls...


----------



## fjc8871 (Dec 24, 2019)

Surf is everywhere


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 24, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Advertising is deliberately misleading....Nothing with the Surf name is going to involve @theECNL anytime soon...@boysECNL is totally different and did indeed come with la premier, but girls no chance.... the divide between them and Surf is as deep as the Grand Canyon


Ya I know.  My dd was stuck on a tight rope trying to balance out which side of the Grand Canyon Surf was going to take over a couple years ago.  DA on the south side and ECNL northside with my dd stuck in the middle of that decision.  Dr Spooner told me 100% ECNL and that no way DA will work with the girls. Boy was he wrong and gone before you know it. Her coach took off too for ECNL because he believed the same thing.  I think they might be right. I think we all know what Surf got to go all in.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 24, 2019)

So LA Premier was absorbed?   Who else are they in talks with?


----------



## RedCard (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> This Surf alliance will have unmatched access to top-level programming and network resources. *LA Surf, which offers both ECNL and U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA)* programming, will be a* direct conduit for South Valley Surf athletes to play at the highest levels *of competition and achieve increased exposure.
> 
> q. Does LA Surf have ECNL too now?


When Surf acquired SoCal Academy back in February, ECNL for the girls was the "carrot on the string" to string us along. They never promised us this, but said that they knew we wanted ECNL and they could help us get ECNL since they work closely with them as ECNL uses the fields owned by Surf Sports. Fast forward to May, and that's when LA Premier came through the back door and BAM, no more talk of ECNL as they only wanted DA all along. So it's only DA for the girls and ECNL for the boys. Won't surprise me if LA Surf boys go DA next season since SD and OC Surf boys are DA


----------



## JV6 (Dec 25, 2019)

RedCard said:


> When Surf acquired SoCal Academy back in February, ECNL for the girls was the "carrot on the string" to string us along. They never promised us this, but said that they knew we wanted ECNL and they could help us get ECNL since they work closely with them as ECNL uses the fields owned by Surf Sports. Fast forward to May, and that's when LA Premier came through the back door and BAM, no more talk of ECNL as they only wanted DA all along. So it's only DA for the girls and ECNL for the boys. Won't surprise me if LA Surf boys go DA next season since SD and OC Surf boys are DA


Thats not entirely true. Esteban Chavez wanted ECNL for the girls. I know that for a fact. He had been trying to get into ECNL for awhile and they kept saying no.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

I saw his HS team in action last week, Flintridge Prep.  I'm assuming it's a private school?  Must be nice to be able to coach HS Soccer and the DA Team, plus have some of your studs who play DA get to play HS Soccer and DA but my kid can't.  Something wrong with that perception?????? Loved their position style but now I understand why.....lol!  I know many who felt like Coach Chavez was all in ECNL and then bamb, Surf came knocking and the last minute change of heart happened.  I can relate.  I've changed my mind a few times and I'm sure the coach had his reasons.  Lot's of parents were pissed because they wanted ECNL and HS soccer and were told that was happening. However, looks like a late move by LA Surf got them into the DA fold and.....you guessed it, they were all sold DPL and the Big Hat No Cattle showcase in Dallas.  Same thing happen to us two years ago.  ECNL one day and then, Bamb, DPL instead.  They drag the truth out as far as it's too late to find a new team and your stuck and that frankly sucks!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> I saw his HS team in action last week, Flintridge Prep.  I'm assuming it's a private school?  Must be nice to be able to coach HS Soccer and the DA Team, plus have some of your studs who play DA get to play HS Soccer and DA but my kid can't.  Something wrong with that perception?????? Loved their position style but now I understand why.....lol!  I know many who felt like Coach Chavez was all in ECNL and then bamb, Surf came knocking and the last minute change of heart happened.  I can relate.  I've changed my mind a few times and I'm sure the coach had his reasons.  Lot's of parents were pissed because they wanted ECNL and HS soccer and were told that was happening. However, looks like a late move by LA Surf got them into the DA fold and.....you guessed it, they were all sold DPL and the Big Hat No Cattle showcase in Dallas.  Same thing happen to us two years ago.  ECNL one day and then, Bamb, DPL instead.  They drag the truth out as far as it's too late to find a new team and your stuck and that frankly sucks!!!!


Stop speaking to subjects that you have zero info on. Your not helping.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 25, 2019)

RedCard said:


> When Surf acquired SoCal Academy back in February, ECNL for the girls was the "carrot on the string" to string us along. They never promised us this, but said that they knew we wanted ECNL and they could help us get ECNL since they work closely with them as ECNL uses the fields owned by Surf Sports. Fast forward to May, and that's when LA Premier came through the back door and BAM, no more talk of ECNL as they only wanted DA all along. So it's only DA for the girls and ECNL for the boys. Won't surprise me if LA Surf boys go DA next season since SD and OC Surf boys are DA


Thanks for the informative post....we spent many happy years at Sd surf but were relieved we’d moved out the area before the great lie of 2018....surf told families (good families and DDs) they had ECNL when they knew they’d lost it...took their money then many weeks later boom, sorry guys ECNL just told us we have it no more so we can’t give you any refund.....but we do have dpl...lol....really bad stuff that upset some lovely good meaning people and their hard earned money was totally disrespected....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Stop speaking to subjects that you have zero info on. Your not helping.


Zero info? I have experience and insight unlike many so I can surly help parents out.  I experience the Surf shit first hand and saw families stressed out looking for a team because no ECNL which was sold to the parents and then they got sold DPL as I did by the new Doc so my little goat could play HS Soccer.  However, Coach Chavez gets to do both and so do his players. If coach Chavez took the DPL Directorship then I think I would be ok with that. This is so wrong I can puke on xmas night.  Wow, what a xmas surprise.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 25, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the informative post....we spent many happy years at Sd surf but were relieved we’d moved out the area before the great lie of 2018....surf told families (good families and DDs) they had ECNL when they knew they’d lost it...took their money then many weeks later boom, sorry guys ECNL just told us we have it no more so we can’t give you any refund.....but we do have dpl...lol....really bad stuff that upset some lovely good meaning people and their hard earned money was totally disrespected....


Yep, that sounds very familiar. SoCal Academy had a very good thing going. It's ashamed it ended the way it did. In that whole process, LA Surf lost 3 teams; 2 went to LA Breakers ECNL (one being my DD's team) and the LA Premier 04 DA left to FCGS/SoCal Blues. I can't and won't speak for anyone else, but the whole thing left a sour taste in my mouth. But it is what it is and I know my DD is happy playing both ECNL and high school soccer. Pretty big difference between the two...lol


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Zero info? I have experience and insight unlike many so I can surly help parents out.  I experience the Surf shit first hand and saw families stressed out looking for a team because no ECNL which was sold to the parents and then they got sold DPL as I did by the new Doc so my little goat could play HS Soccer.  However, Coach Chavez gets to do both and so do his players. If coach Chavez took the DPL Directorship then I think I would be ok with that. This is so wrong I can puke on xmas night.  Wow, what a xmas surprise.


Ok, show us how much you know.  Name the players that are on his HS team and his DA teams.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the informative post....we spent many happy years at Sd surf but were relieved we’d moved out the area before the great lie of 2018....surf told families (good families and DDs) they had ECNL when they knew they’d lost it...took their money then many weeks later boom, sorry guys ECNL just told us we have it no more so we can’t give you any refund.....but we do have dpl...lol....really bad stuff that upset some lovely good meaning people and their hard earned money was totally disrespected....


Truly sad to see good families get played like that.  I feel really sad for the girls that get lied to by these adults.  My dd and I sniffed them out early but because of fear and not wanting to rock the boat we laid low for two years.  I kept seeing and hearing from dear families who got so screwed.This has to stop and get better for all of us.  I got guys telling me to shut up because I don't know what I'm talking about and I'm just bitter my kid din;t make the stupid list that Mark and the other docs controlled back then for u14.  Seriously guys, you think I came here in July not knowing what truly happened to my kid? I came here and I'm still here looking for answers to my questions because Mark wouldn't or couldn;t answer them.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ok, show us how much you know.  Name the players that are on his HS team and his DA teams.


You can do that yourself Kicker.  Super easy


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> You can do that yourself Kicker.  Super easy


That’s not very helpful......


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Truly sad to see good families get played like that.  I feel really sad for the girls that get lied to by these adults.  My dd and I sniffed them out early but because of fear and not wanting to rock the boat we laid low for two years.  I kept seeing and hearing from dear families who got so screwed.This has to stop and get better for all of us.  I got guys telling me to shut up because I don't know what I'm talking about and I'm just bitter my kid din;t make the stupid list that Mark and the other docs controlled back then for u14.  Seriously guys, you think I came here in July not knowing what truly happened to my kid? I came here and I'm still here looking for answers to my questions because Mark wouldn't or couldn;t answer them.


Merry Xmas, but you still are not helping anyone. Your story and advice come from a platform of blindness; and you still don’t take accountability for your decisions. Despite your experiences and pills, name changes and moods still do not help anyone.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s not very helpful......


Trust me, I just found out tonight on the socal soccer forum.  I watched this team play great soccer last week and I even told everyone on here how impressed was with their team.  First of all, I think it's great the girls at Flintridge prep and co do both.  I took a quick peak and I count at least 4 but I was looking at his 04 team I think.  Maybe more with the older LA Surf team.  I'm sure the waiver came into play and good for them and coach Chaavez.  It does make me feel better that we played them tough until their big #8 scored twice at the end of game.  I know 4 players at our school playing DA but no waiver allowed.  It would be more fair if our 4 DA could get waivers because they all told our coach they wanted to do both but were told no.  So I think that is super unfair and maybe CIF should look into unfair rules.  We have to play them in CIF if we make it.  Their top 5 and their DA players 100% help them out.  We could use our 4 DA players too.  Or, maybe they should play in the other private school leagues with all the waivers like Mater Dei and RSM and Sierra. Not fair in my book but when is soccer really fair Kicker?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Merry Xmas, but you still are not helping anyone. Your story and advice come from a platform of blindness; and you still don’t take accountability for your decisions. Despite your experiences and pills, name changes and moods still do not help anyone.


That is false statement.  I helped Luis.  I helped many others who have PM me for help.  I know who I'm not helping and that is very obvious.  Relax dude, I shall be gone soon and you can have the Forum back.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Yep, that sounds very familiar. SoCal Academy had a very good thing going. It's ashamed it ended the way it did. In that whole process, LA Surf lost 3 teams; 2 went to LA Breakers ECNL (one being my DD's team) and the LA Premier 04 DA left to FCGS/SoCal Blues. I can't and won't speak for anyone else, but the whole thing left a sour taste in my mouth. But it is what it is and I know my DD is happy playing both ECNL and high school soccer. Pretty big difference between the two...lol


Is it true that SoCal was going ECNL or was that just a rumor to keep the older goats who wanted HS Soccer to leave for ECNL and then pull the DPL card out and make the high school players DPs except for coach Chavez and his squad?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 25, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Trust me, I just found out tonight on the socal soccer forum.  I watched this team play great soccer last week and I even told everyone on here how impressed was with their team.  First of all, I think it's great the girls at Flintridge prep and co do both.  I took a quick peak and I count at least 4 but I was looking at his 04 team I think.  Maybe more with the older LA Surf team.  I'm sure the waiver came into play and good for them and coach Chaavez.  It does make me feel better that we played them tough until their big #8 scored twice at the end of game.  I know 4 players at our school playing DA but no waiver allowed.  It would be more fair if our 4 DA could get waivers because they all told our coach they wanted to do both but were told no.  So I think that is super unfair and maybe CIF should look into unfair rules.  We have to play them in CIF if we make it.  Their top 5 and their DA players 100% help them out.  We could use our 4 DA players too.  Or, maybe they should play in the other private school leagues with all the waivers like Mater Dei and RSM and Sierra. Not fair in my book but when is soccer really fair Kicker?


The “no high school play for DA players” is not a CIF or any other state hs federation rule.  It’s US Soccer Federation rule. 
CIF says that you cant play in any games or practices of the same sport during the season.  ecnl, da, dpl, Scdsl, AYSo or even a pickup game.  Ecnl and scdsl take a break to accommodate.  DA does not. Some kids may try to do both and hope they don’t get caught.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Is it true that SoCal was going ECNL or was that just a rumor to keep the older goats who wanted HS Soccer to leave for ECNL and then pull the DPL card out and make the high school players DPs except for coach Chavez and his squad?


With ECNL; unlike DA; you need a team in each of the each brackets starting with the U13 (07) to U18/19 (01/02). I know we didn’t have an 03 team so that was a main issue with not getting ECNL. I’m sure there were other issues that I’m unaware of.


----------



## Yak (Dec 26, 2019)

RedCard said:


> When Surf acquired SoCal Academy back in February, ECNL for the girls was the "carrot on the string" to string us along. They never promised us this, but said that they knew we wanted ECNL and they could help us get ECNL since they work closely with them as ECNL uses the fields owned by Surf Sports. Fast forward to May, and that's when LA Premier came through the back door and BAM, no more talk of ECNL as they only wanted DA all along. So it's only DA for the girls and ECNL for the boys. Won't surprise me if LA Surf boys go DA next season since SD and OC Surf boys are DA


LA Surf boys already has DA for U13 and U14 - came with LA Premier acquisition.


----------



## Yak (Dec 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The “no high school play for DA players” is not a CIF or any other state hs federation rule.  It’s US Soccer Federation rule.
> CIF says that you cant play in any games or practices of the same sport during the season.  ecnl, da, dpl, Scdsl, AYSo or even a pickup game.  Ecnl and scdsl take a break to accommodate.  DA does not. Some kids may try to do both and hope they don’t get caught.


Unless the player has a waiver....

Only players who have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to 
remain on their club’s Academy roster during the high school soccer season (waivers 
are not available for middle school). This waiver must be received by the DA office 
before September 9, 2019, to be considered for the roster exemption.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The “no high school play for DA players” is not a CIF or any other state hs federation rule.  It’s US Soccer Federation rule.
> CIF says that you cant play in any games or practices of the same sport during the season.  ecnl, da, dpl, Scdsl, AYSo or even a pickup game.  Ecnl and scdsl take a break to accommodate.  DA does not. Some kids may try to do both and hope they don’t get caught.


I understand it's not CIF rules and they aren't going to help out.  DA takes a small winter break and they also give waivers to the private schools kids and the coach.  When we play them in CIF they will have all their players on the team while Laguna Beach (4 da players not allowed to do both) and other public schools can't suit up their DA players although they would like to do both as well.  I guess Flintridge Prep will have an advantage that we and all the other public schools will will just have to over come this year.  Next year I will HELP all the DA players in public schools be afforded the same choices as coach Chavez and all the private school kids.  I want them ALL to be able to do both.  It's so stupid were even having this discussion.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Yak said:


> Unless the player has a waiver....
> 
> Only players who have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to
> remain on their club’s Academy roster during the high school soccer season (waivers
> ...


And don't bother filling one out if you're poor and go to public school.  Nice rules (loop holes) rich dads create so DDs can do both.  Must be nice to be rich


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Merry Xmas, but you still are not helping anyone. Your story and advice come from a platform of blindness; and you still don’t take accountability for your decisions. Despite your experiences and pills, name changes and moods still do not help anyone.


Blindness?  Please HELP me see the light bro.......My gosh, I can;t believe the things you say.  I have to ask.  Are you invested financially somehow with this DA league or do you think it will truly save American Soccer and make us winners?  What accountability should I take for my decisions I made that I guess were my fault and I should be a man and man up?  I'm confused why you tell everyone I know nothing and have ZERO experience in all this toxic swamp soccer leagues in socal.  I've been in the sport longer than you I think.  I started 2009 with AYSO and here we are 10 years later.  My dd team won state cup by going 13-0-1 in SCDSL and running table at state cup.  We scored 54 goals and gave up ZERO goals bro. We broke the Blues record of giving up ZERO goals.  We won State Cup with Tad Bobak and the Gaffer.  My dd scored a lot of those goals too  . In Semi of State Cup with Dr Spooner coaching the other team she scored two goals in 10 minutes and we won 2-1. He saw my goat play at the highest level and it was his job to get her away from the Blues.  She left for greener pastures to Surf and a few others followed later to join, at the time, the 2nd best team and club in the country.  With the addition of my dd and others we won the Natty.  I can keep going if you like.  No pills bro, only experiences.  I do have mood swings but everyone does so who cares.  You should really just ignore me and let me be.


----------



## Yak (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> And don't bother filling one out if you're poor and go to public school.  Nice rules (loop holes) rich dads create so DDs can do both.  Must be nice to be rich


The only players that I know personally with waivers are not rich.  The waivers protect their needs-based high school scholarships.  Not all DA clubs will allow it though.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Yak said:


> The only players that I know personally with waivers are not rich.  The waivers protect their needs-based high school scholarships.  Not all DA clubs will allow it though.


I stand corrected.  If it's needs based then great for the poor kids getting into Prep school.  Maybe they can go play in the Trinity League and D1.  D3 with scholarships/waivers for the best goats is unfair but Laguna will take on the challenge as we always do.  Heck, Mater Dei does it all the time.


----------



## RedCard (Dec 26, 2019)

Yak said:


> LA Surf boys already has DA for U13 and U14 - came with LA Premier acquisition.


So I do see LA Surf dropping ECNL and going all into DA for the boys next season. I could be wrong, let’s just wait and see.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Yak said:


> The only players that I know personally with waivers are not rich.  The waivers protect their needs-based high school scholarships.  Not all DA clubs will allow it though.





RedCard said:


> I wouldn’t be posting player names on a public forum....


I agree.  I think Kicker was baiting me to do it.  I only "out" my own and not those who PM me.  ALL the girls are 100% innocent and need to be left out of this.  Mine will be 16 and already acts 18 so were all good  from my side.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I wouldn’t be posting player names on a public forum....


I asked Dom to delete that.


----------



## Toch (Dec 26, 2019)

Losers


----------



## RedCard (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> I agree.  I think Kicker was baiting me to do it.  I only "out" my own and not those who PM me.  ALL the girls are 100% innocent and need to be left out of this.  Mine will be 16 and already acts 18 so were all good  from my side.


You are 100% correct. The girls and also the families are Innocent. The system is all screwed up and all the blame should goto US Soccer and the individual clubs. They’re the ones allowing the waivers and loopholes.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

Max preps and the da roster are all available to the public and anyone can access it. Not posting anything that isn’t available to everyone and anyone


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

Did not post any sensitive information or anything from a private conversation. Just simple went to max preps and the da website. Like i said both are free and open to the public to view. Cheers. Never blamed a kid for anything. All names listed are on both websites and neither website requires a password or any special means of viewing them.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

www.maxpreps.com

www.ussoccerda.com

like this forum/website all 3 are open to the general public to view


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

Coach, player names are available to the general public as well.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

Parents are well aware of bending the rules and they should set a better example for their own kids. If they want to play both don’t play DA and don’t try to go around the rules for their own benefit (the parents) and then blame someone else for being exposed. Sacrifices are made all the time. Explaining it to your kid and letting them know they have to make a choice DA/no high school or another league/and play high school is a great way to have a conversation with your kid and give them control of their own soccer path and decision making instead of bending rules to have your “cake and eat it too”.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yak said:


> The only players that I know personally with waivers are not rich.  The waivers protect their needs-based high school scholarships.  Not all DA clubs will allow it though.


my experience is the opposite with those I know, mostly rich families have the waivers. I’d guess it’s a combination of the two, if the coach can work the system and the kid helps them win it will be done....

But honestly i am uncomfortable with kids getting named in this, please everyone respect those U18 when it comes to negative postings......


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Dec 26, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Parents are well aware of bending the rules and they should set a better example for their own kids. If they want to play both don’t play DA and don’t try to go around the rules for their own benefit (the parents) and then blame someone else for being exposed. Sacrifices are made all the time. Explaining it to your kid and letting them know they have to make a choice DA/no high school or another league/and play high school is a great way to have a conversation with your kid and give them control of their own soccer path and decision making instead of bending rules to have your “cake and eat it too”.


How is it breaking a rule if private schools can give out waivers? It’s not a public school they are attending. Confused here. Trust me I don’t believe that only players from private schools should get waivers, not right! But again don’t see them doing anything wrong here if the rules are only giving “private school students” waivers.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 26, 2019)

Similar situation at J Serra.  While not the “da” team, a big majority of the ecnl team is playing  in high school with their ecnl coach.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> my experience is the opposite with those I know, mostly rich families have the waivers. I’d guess it’s a combination of the two, if the coach can work the system and the kid helps them win it will be done....
> 
> But honestly i am uncomfortable with kids getting named in this, please everyone respect those U18 when it comes to negative postings......


Yes, good rule.  @Mic Nificent no harm no  foul.  When I got here to the fabulous forum in 2013 dads were saying all sorts of things about my #7 back then.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, good rule.  @Mic Nificent no harm no  foul.  When I got here to the fabulous forum in 2013 dads were saying all sorts of things about my #7 back then.


Understood. Moving forward I will respect and honor the request to not name names. Sorry to kids named and their families.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> Parents are well aware of bending the rules and they should set a better example for their own kids. If they want to play both don’t play DA and don’t try to go around the rules for their own benefit (the parents) and then blame someone else for being exposed. Sacrifices are made all the time. Explaining it to your kid and letting them know they have to make a choice DA/no high school or another league/and play high school is a great way to have a conversation with your kid and give them control of their own soccer path and decision making instead of bending rules to have your “cake and eat it too”.


When my dd got back from NC from first DA showcase almost 2 years ago, it was one of those big girl talks about HS Soccer and that everyone at the DA said ZERO HS Soccer. No one talking waivers yet when first announced btw.  So we sat down and I said,  "you can't eat your cake and have ice cream too.  You must pick cake (DA) or ice cream (hs soccer), you can't have both honey." It was painful to watch her go through that pain knowing what it meant if she chose ice cream over cake and you can't have both.  She went with Mint Chip, her favorite. She was sad because who doesn't like a little chocolate cake with ice cream?  All was good until we saw other kids (parents fault btw, leave the kids out of this) get both cake and ice cream. We again had to sit down and talk about how some get what they want because they have access to all the cake & ice cream they want and they get both always and that is how life sometimes works.  My hope is to find away before my dd graduates HS that she can have is much cake and ice cream as the next playa!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Similar situation at J Serra.  While not the “da” team, a big majority of the ecnl team is playing  in high school with their ecnl coach.


Just keep those teams in the same league and at D1 for CIF playoffs. I think it's awesome kids can get a free private school education or 50% off deal through sports.  Laguna will always be ready to take on Goliath anytime, anywhere as long as it;s not a league game or CIF Playoffs.


----------



## JV6 (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Zero info? I have experience and insight unlike many so I can surly help parents out.  I experience the Surf shit first hand and saw families stressed out looking for a team because no ECNL which was sold to the parents and then they got sold DPL as I did by the new Doc so my little goat could play HS Soccer.  However, Coach Chavez gets to do both and so do his players. If coach Chavez took the DPL Directorship then I think I would be ok with that. This is so wrong I can puke on xmas night.  Wow, what a xmas surprise.


Who was selling ECNL? Because I was a manager at SCA, and was still manager when we became LA Surf, and then finally with the LA Premier merger. And I can tell you 1st hand from our manager meetings, no one in there was trying to sell ECNL. What we were told in those meetings pre LAPFC was that LA Surf was going to apply to both ECNL and DA, and they would likely go with whoever said yes 1st. Coach Chav wanted ECNL, but then with the LAPFC merger, they got instant DA/DPL. But I've never heard anyone at our San Marino Chapter of Surf try to sell DPL as a ECNL substitute.


----------



## JV6 (Dec 26, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Is it true that SoCal was going ECNL or was that just a rumor to keep the older goats who wanted HS Soccer to leave for ECNL and then pull the DPL card out and make the high school players DPs except for coach Chavez and his squad?


Not true at all


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 27, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Who was selling ECNL? Because I was a manager at SCA, and was still manager when we became LA Surf, and then finally with the LA Premier merger. And I can tell you 1st hand from our manager meetings, no one in there was trying to sell ECNL. What we were told in those meetings pre LAPFC was that LA Surf was going to apply to both ECNL and DA, and they would likely go with whoever said yes 1st. Coach Chav wanted ECNL, but then with the LAPFC merger, they got instant DA/DPL. But I've never heard anyone at our San Marino Chapter of Surf try to sell DPL as a ECNL substitute.





JV6 said:


> Not true at all


You talk like you're an authority but clearly have zero clue what you're talking about buddy. All you heard at manager's meeting is what everyone who is actually in the know wanted you to hear so you could parrot it. The real meetings were at the LAPFC side with Surf, SCA was a pawn in a much bigger game.



soccerislife said:


> just heard an interesting story about this.  i heard la premier had plans to join Surf for some time now.  Surf had some reservations because la premier teams especially in the younger ages have not been very successful and prospects were slim.  their had been rumors about financial troubles at socal academy so they approached Chavez about joining la premier and starting la surf.  he did not think his parents would follow knowing la premier was involved so they came of with a plan to have Chavez announce socal academy and other smaller clubs  creating la surf first and once parents were committed then la premier would announce their plans to join.  i just about fell of my chair when i heard this.


This is an interesting take. I've always liked BR and so I'm not going to share everything I know but the fact is LAPFC and BR worked it all out WAY before it was announced publicly and lots of peeps knew. Estban Chavez got $ and DA waivers for his flintridge academy high school team as compensation for being owned by Barry. I'm happy how it ended up becuz although we lost the LAPFC name LA Surf is LA Premier reborn and bigger than ever and growing in the safe hands of BR. #LAPFCproud #LASURFproud


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 27, 2019)

When an organization grows larger and larger only a few players will benefit that would have had a benefit in any environment because they are elite players- the rest of the benefit goes to the pocket books of those running the show.  

Parents need to be informed and not suckered in by propaganda. As has been said many times on this forum, pick the coach that believes in your player, knows how to develop and train players, has solid college connections, and creates a healthy environment.  It has always astounded me when fathers let grown men treat their daughters with disdain and manipulation.  Teach your daughters to have a voice and be strong not to doubt themselves and their own assessment of someone


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 27, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> .....The real meetings were at the LAPFC side with Surf, SCA was a pawn in a much bigger game.
> 
> ..... Estban Chavez got $ and DA waivers for his flintridge academy high school team as compensation for being owned by Barry.
> 
> ..... #LAPFCproud


that’s the real press release - so are you saying  another good solid coach sold out for the money and name?  Who knows what the players will get out of any of this.  Why are you #LAPFCproud when you are so happy to get rid of the name?


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> that’s the real press release - so are you saying  another good solid coach sold out for the money and name?  Who knows what the players will get out of any of this.  Why are you #LAPFCproud when you are so happy to get rid of the name?


that is a fair Q and initially I was upset to loose our LAPFC name but having spoken with BR and NG the essence of our club lives on as they still run the show so hopefully all our DDs are still in good hands

and I would not agree with Chaves being a good coach from all I have heard and seen but he did get results with great players back in the day as he is a good recruiter but not so much anymore unless he can recruit again now like he did from lapfc and fcgs when at sca


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

JV6 said:
"*Who was selling ECNL?* Because* I was a manager at SCA,* and was *still manager when we became LA Surf*, and then finally with the LA Premier merger. And I can tell you 1st hand from our manager meetings, no one in there was trying to sell ECNL. What *we were told in those meetings pre LAPFC was that LA Surf was going to apply to both ECNL and DA,* and they would* likely go with whoever said yes 1st.* *Coach Chav wanted ECNL,* but then with the LAPFC merger, they got instant DA/DPL. But I've never heard anyone at our San Marino Chapter of Surf try to sell DPL as a ECNL"substitute."

*Firstly*, let me say to all the Team Managers (TMs) who work hard for the kids and volunteer their time helping with the soccer teams, thank you My wife is one this year for HS Soccer (4 months only, yay!!!) so I see how much it can be a full time job for free.  My wife has a great attitude and never complains. She could never do club soccer.  She would be eaten alive.
*Secondly*, if your with the Team Manager Police (TMPs) then I don't have much empathy for you.  Just keeping it real. My dd and I have had to deal with those types and they're a part of the problem. They report directory to the coach and Doc.  One of her old coaches told me that's where he got the scoop on what the parents were saying and doing and what kids were doing outside of soccer.
*Thirdly*, Surf sold me ECNL for 2018-2019 season.  This was because my dd wanted to play in the 2018-2019 high school soccer season.  New Doc called me and offered ECNL 100%.  He just joined the club so it's possible he had no clue.  I was in on the inside with the previous Doc & coach and they told me they went "All In DA" which we all know what that means now. They both said it was a big mistake and they no more at the club.  New Doc said she could play with the 02 ECNL team to make it more challenging for her.  I thought about it for 1 second and said, "no thank you."  Nice guy he was and a pleasure to talk with.  Seems like a great Doc and wish him and his family nothing but the best. He came to clean up the past Doc's mess I think too......
I don't know how long later it was but right before the cut off for the next year's season, BAMB!!!!!!  No ECNL, new league called DPL.  Now let's think about this.  How long in the making was the DPL league?  Who wanted DPL?  Legends?  Maybe Beach?  Blues wanted it for their 3rd team but they told them to go pound sand, you already have DA and ECNL and we surly are not going to allow you to have the Trifecta in today's competitive soccer biz. 
*Fast forward to this year:* I have a dear friend who shared his story with me and I aksed a few others and it's holding up well.  He's a dad with a wife and few kiddos.  Hard working family from LA.  Anyway, they were told or sold or made to believe that ECNL was on the Horizon at SoCal and Coach wanted it badly.  He does coach at a great HS btw.  LA Surf said they were in meetings to make ECNL happen so they could also be like the Blues and offer both.  Only way to have both is to win and win is what the Blues have been doing since club soccer was created by those guys in the 80s.
*To finish*, they were not sold ECNL but DPL instead.  This guy is a smart dude and he also thought hard and long for 1 second and said, "hell no."  He had I think a week or two to make calls to ECNL.  He found a spot.  I hear this year all the TMs at ECNL clubs are now FT dispartchers fielding questions for next years squad.  Lot't of choices for all of us to make and I've learned as has my dd that you can't always have cake and ice cream.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> that’s the real press release - so are you saying  another good solid coach sold out for the money and name?  Who knows what the players will get out of any of this.  Why are you #LAPFCproud when you are so happy to get rid of the name?


Now that Trump has been impeached, I think the Russian troll farms have refocused their efforts on the So Cal soccer scene. #LAPFCproud #kag


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> .....Parents need to be informed and not suckered in by propaganda. As has been said many times on this forum, pick the coach that believes in your player, knows how to develop and train players, has solid college connections, and creates a healthy environment.  It has always astounded me when fathers let grown men treat their daughters with disdain and manipulation.  Teach your daughters to have a voice and be strong not to doubt themselves and their own assessment of someone


Having had 2 girls with 2 very different paths make it thru the SoCal landscape, it has been my experience that Coaches and/or DOC’s that promise or sell the most actually have the least to offer.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> I don't know how long later it was but right before the cut off for the next year's season, BAMB!!!!!! No ECNL, new league called DPL. Now let's think about this. How long in the making was the DPL league?


When RSL (Utah Royals- AZ) got DA they were also promoting their ECNL side. I remember 2 meetings, each a week apart. 

First meeting: DOC telling everyone there that RSL is one of something like 8 clubs that has BOTH DA and ECNL. How lucky we were to be part of the club. Some parent asked about DPL. DPL had been started a year earlier and for instance del Sol was in it. His response was DPL isnt even a league. Not worth our time. DPL is a joke. ECNL is where it is at. 

Second meeting (one week later): During that week 2 clubs in AZ got ECNL and RSL lost ECNL. So the DOC is talking about how great DA is, etc. Some parent asks about ECNL and what happened. DOC says ECNL is second rate and how lucky the club is to have DPL. And DPL is where it is at. You want the top? DA. Your kids wants HS but still everything else? DPL. 

I was like WOW. Just one week apart the story changed that much. I wondered how many people caught the slight of hand, or were most just looking at and thinking DA and missed how the story changed in 7 days between ECNL and DPL.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Having had 2 girls with 2 very different paths make it thru the SoCal landscape, it has been my experience that Coaches and/or DOC’s that promise or sell the most actually have the least to offer.


You said your Doc had to leave a bad scene soccer accident that had many casualties with MBSS.  You also said all that Blues does is recruit and selling machine. This is a mess of swamp shit and I tried to tell you but you instead made fun of me (really my dd too) and saying I was chasing championships. We all know it was the other way around.  They, the clubs and their Docs were chasing me to get to my dd so they could win the championships. They had something of value to her and only they said they had it.  What might that be Kicker?  I spoke to every single Doc except yours bro back in 2016-2018.  Not because I called them either.  They called me brah and gave me the true scoop, no TMs, just straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> When RSL (Utah Royals- AZ) got DA they were also promoting their ECNL side. I remember 2 meetings, each a week apart.
> 
> First meeting: DOC telling everyone there that RSL is one of something like 8 clubs that has BOTH DA and ECNL. How lucky we were to be part of the club. Some parent asked about DPL. DPL had been started a year earlier and for instance del Sol was in it. His response was DPL isnt even a league. Not worth our time. DPL is a joke. ECNL is where it is at.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. I thought I was hearing voices in my head and I tried to tell people and they ALL said, "shhhhhh, you better keep your mouth shut.  These Docs know all the college coaches and they will tell them your a club hopper and a crazy dad."  At the time I was after the National Team so I said you all can have the college deals.  I'm going for the gold right now still." Funny story.  I see now it's 99.5% all about college.


----------



## JV6 (Dec 27, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> You talk like you're an authority but clearly have zero clue what you're talking about buddy. All you heard at manager's meeting is what everyone who is actually in the know wanted you to hear so you could parrot it. The real meetings were at the LAPFC side with Surf, SCA was a pawn in a much bigger game.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting take. I've always liked BR and so I'm not going to share everything I know but the fact is LAPFC and BR worked it all out WAY before it was announced publicly and lots of peeps knew. Estban Chavez got $ and DA waivers for his flintridge academy high school team as compensation for being owned by Barry. I'm happy how it ended up becuz although we lost the LAPFC name LA Surf is LA Premier reborn and bigger than ever and growing in the safe hands of BR. #LAPFCproud #LASURFproud


  nope an authority at all, but apparently you are, so congrats


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Ansu Fati said:


> Now that Trump has been impeached, I think the Russian troll farms have refocused their efforts on the So Cal soccer scene. #LAPFCproud #kag


I know you joined yesterday but all Trump, climate change, impeachment, politics, religion and other topics go over to the "off-topic" section.  It's like going into a high stakes poker room over there. Let's keep it to the topic on the thread.  Don;t feel bad, I many times went off script and I still do sometimes.  We all need a little grace


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> I know you joined yesterday but all Trump, climate change, impeachment, politics, religion and other topics go over to the "off-topic" section.  It's like going into a high stakes poker room over there. Let's keep it to the topic on the thread.  Don;t feel bad, I many times went off script and I still do sometimes.  We all need a little grace


My fault. Apparently I flailed at trying to add a bit "humor" while trying to point out what seems to me like an attempt to stir things up to create more drama/division in the soccer community, rather than just tossing out a cheap shot to turn this political. Will refrain from any references to politics in the future. Please don't give a me red card please please


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> You said your Doc had to leave a bad scene soccer accident that had many casualties with MBSS.  You also said all that Blues does is recruit and selling machine. This is a mess of swamp shit and I tried to tell you but you instead made fun of me (really my dd too) and saying I was chasing championships. We all know it was the other way around.  They, the clubs and their Docs were chasing me to get to my dd so they could win the championships. They had something of value to her and only they said they had it.  What might that be Kicker?  I spoke to every single Doc except yours bro back in 2016-2018.  Not because I called them either.  They called me brah and gave me the true scoop, no TMs, just straight from the horses mouth.


 So if they were calling to recruit girls to help them win Championships and the parent makes the switch, does that not mean your jumping ship to win Championships?

And you think that you were the only one they were calling?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So if they were calling to recruit girls to help them win Championships and the parent makes the switch, does that not mean your jumping ship to win Championships?
> 
> And you think that you were the only one they were calling?


They weren't calling me saying, "come to Surf to win #10."  Guess again Kicker.  Only two more guesses.  I know 100% now they were having discussions with others I found out later. My kid was ok player. Probably #5 on their wish list. I always work solo bro that's why when Fact said all that crap back in July it triggered me.  We just happen to be the first to jump in with Marco and his plan and the clubs plan to be #1.  To be #1, one must knock off the champs.  We all know who they are because they have both DA & ECNL and are one of the most storied girls youth soccer program in America and the world


----------



## timbuck (Dec 27, 2019)

Here's the thing to remember for all clubs (especially the big ones) -  There is always a Plan B or Plan C being worked on.
This pertains to (but is not limited to) the following:

Club Affiliation
Uniform Brand
Fields
Coaches
Players
Leagues
If club administrators and coaches were able to focus 100% of their time on improving the quality of their players, we'd all be in a better place.  (And if parents were able to 100% believe in the club, they wouldn't have to shop around every December)

As it stands today, your club is spending countless hours and dollars right now on the tryout process.  Coaches are jockeying to get players to return.  DOCs are trying to figure out if any of their coaches are jumping ship. (And if they are taking players or full teams with them).  DOCs are spending time trying to pull coaches away from their existing club (And if they are able to bring in players or full teams with them).  DOCs are also trying to figure out who will coach their teams and whether or not a new assignment will cause a coach or players to leave.
And if your DOC is also a coach (and needs to coach 3 teams + DOC money to earn his living), then there will be coaches that will be forced off of a team because the DOC "understands that age group better and will help them develop", when in reality he just needs that extra $14k per year to cover his personal expenses.  Then he'll tell the coaches they need to get out and recruit new teams if they want to coach more than 1 or 2 teams.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 27, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> When RSL (Utah Royals- AZ) got DA they were also promoting their ECNL side. I remember 2 meetings, each a week apart.
> 
> First meeting: DOC telling everyone there that RSL is one of something like 8 clubs that has BOTH DA and ECNL. How lucky we were to be part of the club. Some parent asked about DPL. DPL had been started a year earlier and for instance del Sol was in it. His response was DPL isnt even a league. Not worth our time. DPL is a joke. ECNL is where it is at.
> 
> ...


LOL - BE is an exceptional used car salesman. He will say whatever to whoever to sell what he is currently selling and then turn around and state the opposite to the next in line if that sells them. He has built basically a "mega" club in a very short period of time, and it may even last because he's managed to become too powerful for the state (AZ) IMO, so the association need him (teams) more than he needs them (he has threatened to create/start club leagues for example).

Simple rule of thumb with him that I've learned, nod and disbelieve everything he says.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

whatithink said:


> LOL - BE is an exceptional used car salesman. He will say whatever to whoever to sell what he is currently selling and then turn around and state the opposite to the next in line if that sells them. He has built basically a "mega" club in a very short period of time, and it may even last because he's managed to become too powerful for the state (AZ) IMO, so the association need him (teams) more than he needs them (he has threatened to create/start club leagues for example).
> 
> Simple rule of thumb with him that I've learned, nod and disbelieve everything he says.


Thanks for letting us all know what u think.  TY


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

@soccerfan123 said,  "I've always liked BR and so I'm not going to share everything I know"

That doesn't help us bro.  Please share what you know, it will be very helpful.  I wish you a fabulous 2020


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 27, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> that is a fair Q and initially I was upset to loose our LAPFC name but having spoken with BR and NG the essence of our club lives on as they still run the show so hopefully all our DDs are still in good hands
> 
> and I would not agree with Chaves being a good coach from all I have heard and seen but he did get results with great players back in the day as he is a good recruiter but not so much anymore unless he can recruit again now like he did from lapfc and fcgs when at sca


As a member of his current club does he know you are trashing him as a coach on this public forum?  From what I saw he had some solid teams that played well , reflecting a good coach with a commitment to developing his players without the brand name and garbage Press releases- I guess I was wrong since you have no agenda to pump up the LA Surf brand name


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 28, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> As a member of his current club does he know you are trashing him as a coach on this public forum?  From what I saw he had some solid teams that played well , reflecting a good coach with a commitment to developing his players without the brand name and garbage Press releases- I guess I was wrong since you have no agenda to pump up the LA Surf brand name


I answered your Question before buddy but at this stage I hope I am wrong but it seems you are the 1 trying to stir the pot and increase online dramatics.I am happy to just move on I have already said he sold out for $ and hs waivers and push out the more talented dido this is known well.Ask the sca 2004 families if they think he is a good committed coach or person , many great Fams and Kids my DD is still friends with treated very badly.His head coaching record in DA is 6-16-1 so make of that Fact what you want. i am more concerned with wellbeing of children and families than pos coaches. I am not going to be dragged into revealing more detail why many in the Pasadena and lapfc community shares these negative opinions and once my DD is out of the club system in 2 years and can not be blackballed I will happily say a lot more  , if you still want more bud , and apologiez if this post sounds rude as I’m sure you are trying to be the best parent u can be like the rest of us. Peace and happy holidays to your and your Fam


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> I answered your Question before buddy but at this stage I hope I am wrong but it seems you are the 1 trying to stir the pot and increase online dramatics.I am happy to just move on I have already said he sold out for $ and hs waivers and push out the more talented dido this is known well.Ask the sca 2004 families if they think he is a good committed coach or person , many great Fams and Kids my DD is still friends with treated very badly.His head coaching record in DA is 6-16-1 so make of that Fact what you want. i am more concerned with wellbeing of children and families than pos coaches. I am not going to be dragged into revealing more detail why many in the Pasadena and lapfc community shares these negative opinions and once my DD is out of the club system in 2 years and can not be blackballed I will happily say a lot more  , if you still want more bud , and apologiez if this post sounds rude as I’m sure you are trying to be the best parent u can be like the rest of us. Peace and happy holidays to your and your Fam


Wow, I feel your pain bro. I understand that fear all too well.  Dear, Dear and I mean Dear families I know have been treated like shit by coaches and docs who have had leverage in areas they should never have such power over a girl and her parents in. I hear some of these guys are pulling in over $200,000 a year.  I'm just the guy to shout out, "This whole system is rigged."  The cool thing about our family is I always taught my kids that you don;t have to go to college to be successful.  So, were not afraid of that big bad wolf lie.  I love college sports and I bet these coaches hate all this too.  DA, ECNL, SCDSL, CSL or HS Soccer?  "Gee coach, what league do you prefer my dd play to be seen by you?"  Every college in America that has a girls soccer program are looking for girls who have good grades, a good attitude and can ball.  So many college roster spots, they can't fill them all.  You don't need a club soccer coach or a dude like Singer to be the "middle man." I do believe you need a good soccer coach to help you prepare for the college game and be an adviser through the process. I can pay for that.  I told everyone on here that the 04's got it really bad in the birth year age change. That was the first domino to fall to start this train wreak and make players look for teams and open up the market to recruit players. It was like all the 04/03 baby goats got let out of their play pins and allowed to roam the green pastures out there. I know Tad Bobak and other experts in girls soccer tried hard to tell these incompetent at best USSF folks not to change to birth year because 99% of the girls will be playing college soccer with the other school age girls.  All this went down because rich dads and "some" Docs wanted the big pay day using our money & time and our DD bodies to make a buck!!!!. Torn ACLs, broken wrists, concussions, broken legs, knee caps go side ways, missed school for a week b4 finals and no HS Sports.  What your dd gets in return? 10 months of 100% committed soccer, 5 days a week, Fly across the country three times a year and take 6 hour car rides to play AZ and Vegas and nocal.  Most of the rich fly because they have lot's of points.  I have to drive my dd. Extra personal trainers, private time hitting the wall with the ball and practice through cones and only play soccer all by the time their 13 if you want to be better than everyone else. The prize for dd is maybe a call up to TC or YNT camp or WNT cap with a .5% of making the National Team.  If you don't make any of that, you get an opportunity to play in college.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> @soccerfan123 said,  "I've always liked BR and so I'm not going to share everything I know"
> 
> That doesn't help us bro.  Please share what you know, it will be very helpful.  I wish you a fabulous 2020


I understand.  I had Marco from England and he said he knew everyone.  BR coached the YNT and I bet he knows everyone in soccer too.  You can PM me and we can start a convo if you like.  I will never share anything someone on here tells me PM.  That is called respect to one's privacy.  If you need to wait two years before you spill the beans, it might allow this to drag on too long. I know now parents are afraid and I can relate to that.  Peace bro to your family and especially your DD


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 28, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> I will never share anything someone on here tells me PM.  That is called respect to one's privacy.


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to expose hypocrisy......


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Thats not entirely true. Esteban Chavez wanted ECNL for the girls. I know that for a fact. He had been trying to get into ECNL for awhile and they kept saying no.


They kept saying no to Beach and Legends too.  This is starting to get interesting......


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to expose hypocrisy......


Yes, I understand now how you roll Kicker and I obviously was never a dear friend and I'm ok with that. I truly understand what you're all about.  I get you.  I'm hearing a lot other reasons why so many dads want the DA to stay.  This is bigger then some U14 National Team that never was real in the first place.  Oh yes, please expose my hypocrisy.  Why are you so into the DA Kicker?  Please, sell us why the DA is so incredible and is making the next best for the girls?  Please share with the online parent class why DPL is so much better than ECNL and why it's ok for Docs to lie to the parents and string them along until it's too late to find a team?  These assholes lied to kids faces and there lies the problem.  Liar liar pants on fire all to make a buck off of us!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

LSU QB is 21-27 for 403 and 7 TDs in the first half!!!  What a stud....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 28, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, I understand now how you roll Kicker and I obviously was never a dear friend and I'm ok with that. I truly understand what you're all about.  I get you.  I'm hearing a lot other reasons why so many dads want the DA to stay.  This is bigger then some U14 National Team that never was real in the first place.  Oh yes, please expose my hypocrisy.  Why are you so into the DA Kicker?  Please, sell us why the DA is so incredible and is making the next best for the girls?  Please share with the online parent class why DPL is so much better than ECNL and why it's ok for Docs to lie to the parents and string them along until it's too late to find a team?  These assholes lied to kids faces and there lies the problem.  Liar liar pants on fire all to make a buck off of us!!!!


Do not confuse INTO with IN......My DD’s followed the Coaching, I do as I say and practice what I preach.  

Why is DPL better than ECNL?  Thats easy, it’s not!

There are a lot of Salesmen in youth sports, buyer beware!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 28, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do not confuse INTO with IN......My DD’s followed the Coaching, I do as I say and practice what I preach.
> 
> Why is DPL better than ECNL?  Thats easy, it’s not!
> 
> There are a lot of Salesmen in youth sports, buyer beware!


I'm happy for you.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 28, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> I answered your Question before buddy but at this stage I hope I am wrong but it seems you are the 1 trying to stir the pot and increase online dramatics.I am happy to just move on I have already said he sold out for $ and hs waivers and push out the more talented dido this is known well.Ask the sca 2004 families if they think he is a good committed coach or person , many great Fams and Kids my DD is still friends with treated very badly.His head coaching record in DA is 6-16-1 so make of that Fact what you want. i am more concerned with wellbeing of children and families than pos coaches. I am not going to be dragged into revealing more detail why many in the Pasadena and lapfc community shares these negative opinions and once my DD is out of the club system in 2 years and can not be blackballed I will happily say a lot more  , if you still want more bud , and apologiez if this post sounds rude as I’m sure you are trying to be the best parent u can be like the rest of us. Peace and happy holidays to your and your Fam


You got a lot wrong - not trying to stir up sh#%.  You came on here praising one and trashing another.  In reality there are only a few coaches and DOC’s that really care about the players.   I’m not interested in you exposing any details about anything.  I have had my own experience that informs my opinion about the youth soccer world.  Parents have to advocate for their own players and make tough choices and no parent should be afraid of retaliation.  This isn’t the mob while some coaches act like it.  I am about parents getting the truth and having some control over the experiences of their minor children and not being pumped up and manipulated by propaganda and fear of retaliation.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Here is a great article on how the deal went down.  SoccerToday, the voice of soccer has great information.








						THE IMPACT OF A BRAND - WHY LA PREMIER JOINED SURF • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com
				




Some highlights
Elite, high-performance pathways for talented youth soccer players have become more rigorous and demanding as our country strives to showcase its soccer skills on the world stage. While our USA Women break records in the opening game of the 2019 Women’s World Cup, defeating Thailand 13-0,* youth clubs all across America are focused on developing the next generation of professionals players.* (I was sold pro dd was 12)
In the ever-changing American youth soccer landscape, what remains a constant is that the better players and coaches are attracted to a well-known brand,* a name they can trust *and feel represents quality.
*This is understandable, especially with the myriad of often confusing choices in youth soccer.* A youth club that affords opportunities to play in the U.S. Soccer Development Academy, Boys ECNL and Girls DPL, among other leagues, can easily set itself apart, but when you add a proven track record for *developing professional players* with an outstanding reputation for producing professional, world-class tournaments — a club has the distinct advantage to *dominate the market.* *This is the Surf brand. *  (We never talked college when she was 12 & 13.  The list and pro only...lol)
If you want to build the best youth soccer club, it helps to have the Surf resources behind you — and *Barry Ritson*‘s *goal is to build the leading youth soccer club in the country*. Ritson announced yesterday that *LA Premier FC* will join with *LA Surf SC*; adding to the recently established merger of *SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf *and* Soltilo FC*.
“The coming together of the 3 clubs, *SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf *and* Soltilo FC,* showed a great vision for the* LA market*,” said Ritson. “With this existing base, it was *just a quick 5-week process*. From the very first day, there was a desire to* put egos aside *and look at what the *market *needs. *Everyone was fantastic to work with.* The *LA market is unrivalled and is massive.*” (So, does anyone know how they put egos aside?)
In fact, add in all the 18 Surf National Affiliates spanning the USA from New York to LA and there are more than *16,000 youth players wearing the Surf logo.*


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 29, 2019)

This is not an article with journalistic information -  it is a press release to promote a brand.    What's the real story on Dido leaving?


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Truly sad to see good families get played like that.  I feel really sad for the girls that get lied to by these adults.  My dd and I sniffed them out early but because of fear and not wanting to rock the boat we laid low for two years.  I kept seeing and hearing from dear families who got so screwed.This has to stop and get better for all of us.  I got guys telling me to shut up because I don't know what I'm talking about and I'm just bitter my kid din;t make the stupid list that Mark and the other docs controlled back then for u14.  Seriously guys, you think I came here in July not knowing what truly happened to my kid? I came here and I'm still here looking for answers to my questions because Mark wouldn't or couldn;t answer them.


Stop playing the victim. You went to Surf and got a free ride correct?  Please you can’t say that the training your dd receives at Surf was not valuable. Life is not fair and the best don’t always make the list whether it be NT, TC, ODP or even AYSO All-Stars.  I’ve known plenty of kiddos that quit soccer entirely for tennis, track, cross country and golf because the system in these sports are more objective.  Either learn to live with it or more on.  And you’ll be glad to know that my niece told me that CIF in San Diego no longer allows DA girls to play high school.  She is bummed because she thought her high school team would kill it next year.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Fact said:


> Stop playing the victim. You went to Surf and got a free ride correct?  Please you can’t say that the training your dd receives at Surf was not valuable. Life is not fair and the best don’t always make the list whether it be NT, TC, ODP or even AYSO All-Stars.  I’ve known plenty of kiddos that quit soccer entirely for tennis, track, cross country and golf because the system in these sports are more objective.  Either learn to live with it or more on.  And you’ll be glad to know that my niece told me that CIF in San Diego no longer allows DA girls to play high school.  She is bummed because she thought her high school team would kill it next year.


Facter, where have you been?  I am not a victim bro.  But you know who is? All the girls should be able to do both and.  I never cared about that stupid list bro.  If I did, I would have kissed Marks Ring.  The free ride lasted for two months.  Yes, it did figure in my decision and I'm guilty for taking the money as did other coaches and docs.  After EJ and the talks with Map, you think I care about the List that Mark, JH and few others put together in Socal?  U17 and above is The List to be on and that will never happen for my baby unless some big changes happen at the top and if she turns heads every time she plays soccer.  Not easy to make The List these days.


----------

